# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Songkran,das thail.Neujahrsfest

## schiene

Heute ging es los und die ersten Wasserduschen habe ich schon abbekommen.
Aber wie ihr seht bin ich gerüstet  ::

----------


## Enrico

Die Idee mit dem Helm, find ich nun in deinem Fall besonders gut  :Hug:

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Die Idee mit dem Helm, find ich nun in deinem Fall besonders gut


...was so ein kleiner Sturz auf den Hinterkopf ausmacht  ::  ::

----------


## Enrico

> ...was so ein kleiner Sturz auf den Hinterkopf ausmacht


 ::

----------


## chauat

Bei uns nur Regen und noch mal Regen!

Songkran ist ins Wasser gefallen!  ::

----------


## schiene

Gestern Abend besuchte uns mein Kumpel Bert welcher auch hier im Ort lebt.Bisschen grillen und paar Bierchen waren geplant.
Aus paar Bierchen wurden 16 Fl.Chang und eine Fl.Hong Thong Whisky.Wir haben ihn dann mit dem Auto die 600 Meter gefahren
da er keinen Schritt mehr machen konnte :: 
Gegen 02 Uhr bin ich dann auch zu Bett und heute früh 07:30 wieder aufgestanden.Bin gerade mit dem Moped bissel durchs Dorf gefahren,hier und da nen kleines Schnäpschen mit den Leuten getrunken.Alles sehr relaxt und keine übermäßig große Wasserspritzerei :: 
Mein Kumpel Bert lag noch in den "Nachwehen" ::

----------


## Didi-K

> Bei uns nur Regen und noch mal Regen!
> 
> Songkran ist ins Wasser gefallen!


Tja, Petrus wollte auch mal Songkran feiern ...  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Hey Schiene, steht Dir das Bier schon bis zum Hals, dass Du einen Schnorchel und Flossen brauchst? Bin wieder in der Heimat zurück.

----------


## schiene

Die 3 Tage über Songkran verbrachten wir bei uns im Dorf.Meine Frau "bastelte" für uns zwei Blumengirlanden und zum frühen Nachmittag
besuchten wir ihre Großeltern (97 und 93 Jahre alt).Beide hatten letztes Jahr einen Schlaganfall von welchem sich der Großvater wieder ganz gut erholt hat.
Die Großmutter erkennt noch alles aber kann nicht mehr sprechen.Ständig kommt nur mamamamamamamama.Aber sie nimmt alles wahr.

----------


## schiene

Im Dorf (5000 Einwohner) wurde nur an ein paar einzelnen Stellen Wasser gespritzt und alles verlief ruhig...
Die gr.Schwester meiner Frau bekommt ihre "Dusche"


mein Kumpel Bert aus Holland wurde natürlich auch nicht verschont...


Wir besuchten noch ein paar der Dorfältesten


Gegen 19 Uhr trafen wir uns dann bei meinen Schwiegerelter.Der "Hauptstamm" vom Familienclan saß bisschen zusammen.Es wurde gegessen,etwas getrunken und 21:00 gings zu Bett.

----------

